# What the ???????



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2018)

He'll never stop parting when guys pay these kind of prices...
https://m.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-STRA...272865?hash=item2f14d9ad21:g:wAUAAOSwKgdac2Kr
https://m.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-FRAM...261221?hash=item2f14d97fa5:g:AugAAOSw-JJac19S
https://m.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-SPRI...251099?hash=item2f14d9581b:g:aqQAAOSwK6pac1yO
https://m.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-6-HO...192695?hash=item2f14d873f7:g:bl0AAOSwdTJac1IF
https://m.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-FEND...550904?hash=item5b4371bb38:g:cwQAAOSw1RVac05l
https://m.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-MILL...532642?hash=item5b437173e2:g:2PoAAOSwXtNac0nC


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2018)

Insanity I tell ya!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## island schwinn (Feb 11, 2018)

No words,at least none I can say here.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 11, 2018)

Shill bidding?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Shill bidding?




Nah, ole Morti doesn't need to play that game.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 753093 View attachment 753094 View attachment 753095 View attachment 753096 View attachment 753097 View attachment 753098 View attachment 753099



AHH... DaHH... What??


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2018)

Wasn't that a redo on the paint? It sure looks like it. Barry


----------



## jkent (Feb 11, 2018)

It's all a game. He won't collect any of it. No worries
JKent


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 11, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> He'll never stop parting when guys pay these kind of prices...





*SCHWINN SPRINGER FORK.*





*Bidder* *Bid Amount* *Bid Time*
_***r(0) $2,056.00 2 Feb 2018 at 9:45:47PM PST
n***i( $2,031.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:28:01PM PST
n***i( $1,981.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:27:54PM PST
n***i( $1,831.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:27:46PM PST
n***i( $1,681.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:27:39PM PST
n***i( $1,631.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:27:16PM PST
n***i( $1,556.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:27:06PM PST
n***i( $1,406.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:27:01PM PST
n***i( $1,256.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:26:56PM PST
n***i( $1,106.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:26:34PM PST
n***i( $986.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:26:29PM PST
n***i( $926.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:26:15PM PST
n***i( $866.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:26:09PM PST
n***i( $806.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:25:57PM PST
n***i( $746.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:25:50PM PST
n***i( $686.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:25:45PM PST
n***i( $626.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:25:38PM PST
n***i( $566.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:25:26PM PST
n***i( $506.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:24:32PM PST
n***i( $476.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:24:29PM PST
n***i( $446.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:24:24PM PST
n***i( $416.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:24:21PM PST
n***i( $386.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:24:17PM PST
n***i( $356.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:24:11PM PST
n***i( $326.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:24:06PM PST
n***i( $296.00 11 Feb 2018 at 5:21:17PM PST
n***i( $180.00 7 Feb 2018 at 7:24:24PM PST
n***i( $165.00 7 Feb 2018 at 7:24:20PM PST
n***i( $150.00 7 Feb 2018 at 7:24:17PM PST
n***i( $135.00 7 Feb 2018 at 7:24:13PM PST
n***i( $120.00 7 Feb 2018 at 7:24:10PM PST
n***i( $105.00 7 Feb 2018 at 7:24:06PM PST
n***i( $99.00 7 Feb 2018 at 7:24:00PM PST
n***i( $93.00 7 Feb 2018 at 7:23:55PM PST
n***i( $87.00 7 Feb 2018 at 7:23:47PM PST
n***i( $81.00 7 Feb 2018 at 7:23:43PM PST
n***i( $75.00 7 Feb 2018 at 7:23:37PM PST
5***0( $69.00 5 Feb 2018 at 7:15:49PM PST
m***m( $65.00 4 Feb 2018 at 7:40:59PM PST
t***h( $45.00 3 Feb 2018 at 12:02:05AM PST
s***l( $41.00 2 Feb 2018 at 12:02:25AM PST
6***c( $26.00 2 Feb 2018 at 3:30:18PM PST
s***l( $25.00 2 Feb 2018 at 12:02:17AM PST
Starting Price $24.95 1 Feb 2018 at 5:28:50PM PST


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 11, 2018)

No      No          No        No       What ?       No     No   No !


----------



## tech549 (Feb 12, 2018)

so a guy with no purchase history ( 0 ) pays what close to $7000.00 .what is that bike worth?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2018)

Just people messing with him.  Like it or not, he can part his property but messing with the auction is wrong.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 12, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Just people messing with him.  Like it or not, he can part his property but messing with the auction is wrong.



That's about it.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 12, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Just people messing with him.  Like it or not, he can part his property but messing with the auction is wrong.[/



I agree


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 12, 2018)

So it's just some guy driving the price up with no intention of paying?


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks like shill bidding on that one result at least.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 12, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Just people messing with him.  Like it or not, he can part his property but messing with the auction is wrong.




IF he was always honest about his intentions at time of purchase I would agree 100%. But when you assure a family, collector, etc you won’t part it out and then do anyway, you gotta expect stuff like this to happen eventually. I’ve taken less money just to know something won’t get parted or flipped, and I would be irritated if I got burned after the fact. 

No sympathy from me, but yeah still technically wrong.


----------



## sue12 (Feb 12, 2018)

I am sad now. Is this some commodities trader out of work that has never had any joy? Somebody take him on a vintage bike ride or klunker ride now! Money and joy are not the same thing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 12, 2018)

CRAZY!


----------



## jkent (Feb 12, 2018)

It might be wrong on the bidders part to mess with someone like that, It's just as wrong to intentionally try to miss lead unsuspecting buyers about what your selling. When you have people that know and try to inform you that a piece is not original, repainted, not prewar, etc. and you more or less tell them to F**K off, is intentionally misleading people. I suspect he knew very well that the tank and the rack were not prewar.  I know for a fact that very knowledgeable people from here have tried to contact him in the past to get the correct information to him and he was very disrespectful to them and then blocked them. I don't know for a fact that it was shill bidding or people just messing with him. And I really don't care. I have no respect for him. Yes, it is his bikes and he can do whatever he wants with them but to intentionally mislead people is wrong and disrespectful and gives everyone in this hobby a bad name.
JKent


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2018)

This guy bought and paid for a house by parting out old bikes.
He doesn't care at all about the bikes themselves, only that they can provide a decent living for himself or family.
As long as he can make a buck doing it, he's going to keep on doing it.
Heck!
They even have a TV show about a couple of guys who prey on old farmers, so that they can pick through their stuff only to take it away and charge people double what they paid for it.
Imagine that?


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 12, 2018)

I just couldn't strip a cooool old Schwinn bike apart. It's just not in me!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2018)

No, but it is in us, to buy that cool old part, so that we can make our cool old Schwinn's whole again.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 12, 2018)

That is very true. Do you you think if we didn't buy it, they wouldn't strip it?


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 12, 2018)

I always find them missing everything, it would be a dream come true to find one all together.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 12, 2018)

There’s a difference between being good at making money and being a good business person.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 12, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> There’s a difference between being good at making money and being a good business person.



I agree! I think you have to love these old bikes to understand.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 12, 2018)

Something tells me he won't be receiving payment on much, if any, of that.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 12, 2018)

Wow! That would suck. It would be like winning the Lottery and then finding out it was an April fools joke!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 12, 2018)

I wonder if the parts were all original to the bike, or pieced together and then painted?


----------



## bike (Feb 12, 2018)

Listen this American economy is based on PROFIT
If the bike is worth 2500 and the parts are 7000.00 I am parting
BIKE SAVERS STEP UP OR BE QUIET! (cept for Marty he does step up- and others you know who you are)
sorry I am poor and cannot afford to loose (or lose) 4500
That said I do not think the prices are real


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm with you on being poor, that's why I don't have any of those cool bikes. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 12, 2018)

bike said:


> Listen this American economy is based on PROFIT
> If the bike is worth 2500 and the parts are 7000.00 I am parting
> BIKE SAVERS STEP UP OR BE QUIET! (cept for Marty he does step up- and others you know who you are)
> sorry I am poor and cannot afford to loose (or lose) 4500
> That said I do not think the prices are real



I guess I'm no different, although I don't take the bikes apart. I buy the parts and then want as much as I can get for them.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2018)

the bay does ask a lot in fees.....


----------



## jkent (Feb 12, 2018)

bike said:


> Listen this American economy is based on PROFIT
> If the bike is worth 2500 and the parts are 7000.00 I am parting
> BIKE SAVERS STEP UP OR BE QUIET! (cept for Marty he does step up- and others you know who you are)
> sorry I am poor and cannot afford to loose (or lose) 4500
> That said I do not think the prices are real




Step up? When was that even an option on this bike? When was that opportunity given? I don't even see an ignorant man stepping up to those prices. Not one person really believes that these parts are worth that. Show me one 1941 repainted Schwinn with a lot of postwar repop parts on that has sold complete for nearly $6,000. It has never happened. So saying you're loosing out on $4500 is just dreaming.


----------



## jkent (Feb 12, 2018)

On average one could expect to make a couple hundred extra dollars by parting a bike out compared to selling complete.
Not several thousands of dollars. 99.99% of the time It just doesn't happen.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 12, 2018)

According to feebay this guy is:
*


*


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2018)

There's no doubt that this particular auction was messed with, which I don't condone.
Although, I do have to admit, that it was pretty funny.
I'm sure the seller isn't laughing though.
He is serious about selling parts, and does very well at it from what I have seen.
But, hypothetically, if the headlight sitting on the fender is worth $1,500 by itself and the whole bike is only worth $2,000 complete, I think parting the bike out makes more sense.
You could possibly make an extra $1,000 bucks by doing that.
Now do that every day of the year, and you just bought yourself a house to ride out those cold Midwest winters.
Don't get me wrong, I'm a bicycle fanatic, so I don't want to see any original condition bikes parted out.
I'm just saying, that I understand the mentality of the guy that's doing it.
I'm sure, there's a part of him, that gets real excited when he sees a bike with its twin Seiss lights intact.
Same as you and me, only his excitement equates into dollar signs because of the guy out there who found his bike without its twin Seiss lights intact.


----------



## REC (Feb 12, 2018)

I thought that "0" previous bid bidders were a little odd - This is a LOT odd.

There's a frame on ebay that's been there since before Christmas..... but that's another story!

Wonder if it will be relisted? I was in for a couple of pieces... But nowhere near the end price!

REC


----------



## spoker (Feb 12, 2018)

times like this im glad i need to keep it realistic and low buck!!


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 753100 View attachment 753101 View attachment 753102 View attachment 753103





apparently the vintage bike community has had enough of the idiot....and decided to 
Shooooooot his auctions down....

Fire away ...I'd say


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 12, 2018)

jkent said:


> Step up? When was that even an option on this bike? When was that opportunity given? I don't even see an ignorant man stepping up to those prices. Not one person really believes that these parts are worth that. Show me one 1941 repainted Schwinn with a lot of postwar repop parts on that has sold complete for nearly $6,000. It has never happened. So saying you're loosing out on $4500 is just dreaming.





This bike was listed on The cabe about 8 months ago. And I think his best price was 1200.


----------



## jkent (Feb 12, 2018)

So the guy that sold it in pieces on Ebay is a Cabe member? Or was it sold off the Cabe?
Either way, the guy that parted the bike out on EBay never gave anyone a chance to buy it complete.  My whole point is this. People that are passionate about these old bikes can't buy every bike that shows up for sale. That doesn't mean that it doesn't piss those same people off to see them parted out for profit.
The whole argument to "step up" doesn't make sense to me. People don't sit on a computer or sit by a phone every minute to try to save every single bike. That's ludicrous. To see people like this Ebay seller time after time tear these bikes apart for profit ticks people off. That's all I'm saying about it.
JKent


----------



## vincev (Feb 12, 2018)

Shill bidding.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 12, 2018)

jkent said:


> So the guy that sold it in pieces on Ebay is a Cabe member? Or was it sold off the Cabe?
> Either way, the guy that parted the bike out on EBay never gave anyone a chance to buy it complete.  My whole point is this. People that are passionate about these old bikes can't buy every bike that shows up for sale. That doesn't mean that it doesn't piss those same people off to see them parted out for profit.
> The whole argument to "step up" doesn't make sense to me. People don't sit on a computer or sit by a phone every minute to try to save every single bike. That's ludicrous. To see people like this Ebay seller time after time tear these bikes apart for profit ticks people off. That's all I'm saying about it.
> JKent




The ebayer I don’t think is a caber. The bike I believe belonged to a guy in St. Louis, which he had it listed on here along with 5 or 6 other bikes. I believe it went unsold and somehow this ebayer ended up with it. 

Believe the cabe who owned it before hand was @richjw1946


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 12, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1941witte-flyer.98481/

Very sad!!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 12, 2018)

Check his 12 month Bid/Buy history of the items sold....compared to this one
which is way out of proportion.
It doesn't make sense!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2018)

2jakes said:


> According to feebay this guy is:
> *View attachment 753359*
> 
> View attachment 753357



He is actually a reputable seller. I bought some Half Moon bars off him which were listed as pre-war Torrington handlebars. When I got them I discovered they were just a cheap Chinese repop and when I told him he apologized and instantly refunded my entire purchase price and shipping without any fuss.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 12, 2018)

Yep,
    this bike was listed for sale here by the previous owner a few months ago.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2018)

jkent said:


> *So the guy that sold it in pieces on Ebay is a Cabe member?* Or was it sold off the Cabe?
> Either way, the guy that parted the bike out on EBay never gave anyone a chance to buy it complete.  My whole point is this. People that are passionate about these old bikes can't buy every bike that shows up for sale. That doesn't mean that it doesn't piss those same people off to see them parted out for profit.
> The whole argument to "step up" doesn't make sense to me. People don't sit on a computer or sit by a phone every minute to try to save every single bike. That's ludicrous. To see people like this Ebay seller time after time tear these bikes apart for profit ticks people off. That's all I'm saying about it.
> JKent




*Yes he is*.


----------



## stoney (Feb 12, 2018)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Something tells me he won't be receiving payment on much, if any, of that.




+1 on that.


----------

